# Names people call your dog that you don't like



## Hazel GSD (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey everyone! Just thought it would be fun to see what names people call you dog that you really don't like. Here are a few if my own! Hazel is a GSD/Belgian Malinois (mal-in-wa) cross so that's why the names have "Belgian" in them
#1: Belgian waffle
#2: Dumb Belgian(creative, right? That's one is from my brother?)
#3: Melon-wa
#4 etc..
Tell me your least favorite nicknames below!


----------



## Iamtomisbehave (Mar 18, 2018)

I don't really have any nicknames that people call my dogs that annoy me (though my hubby frequently calls them by the wrong name) however - I have a couple rarer breed dogs and people generally don't know what they are an identify them as the wrong breed. Then sometimes feel the need to argue with me about it. Like I don't know what my dog is? My Belgian Groenendael frequently gets called a GSD though to me they look nothing a like at all. Then my Fila Brasileiro is mistaken for all kinds of weird stuff though the most common is a bloodhound mix. I have just learned to accept it as something you deal with if you don't own a popular breed. 

I will say I never expected it with Zelda but I did end up having an argument with someone over her a few days ago. They were absolutely convinced that I had been ripped off because there is no way she is a purebred GSD - because they don't come in that colour. According to them GSD only come in tan with black saddles. I just sort of walked away bemused after that one. 

Zelda's current "nickname" is probably 'stop yelling at me! use your indoor voice.' - she likes to talk, at length, at the top of her lungs. My kids refer to the dogs as "the poopers" which is a little annoying but actually kind of accurate so I can't really correct them over it. I think I am more prone to giving them annoying nicknames or calling them weird things than anyone else in my household!


----------



## Hazel GSD (Jun 26, 2018)

Iamtomisbehave said:


> I don't really have any nicknames that people call my dogs that annoy me (though my hubby frequently calls them by the wrong name) however - I have a couple rarer breed dogs and people generally don't know what they are an identify them as the wrong breed. Then sometimes feel the need to argue with me about it. Like I don't know what my dog is? My Belgian Groenendael frequently gets called a GSD though to me they look nothing a like at all. Then my Fila Brasileiro is mistaken for all kinds of weird stuff though the most common is a bloodhound mix. I have just learned to accept it as something you deal with if you don't own a popular breed.
> 
> I will say I never expected it with Zelda but I did end up having an argument with someone over her a few days ago. They were absolutely convinced that I had been ripped off because there is no way she is a purebred GSD - because they don't come in that colour. According to them GSD only come in tan with black saddles. I just sort of walked away bemused after that one.
> 
> Zelda's current "nickname" is probably 'stop yelling at me! use your indoor voice.' - she likes to talk, at length, at the top of her lungs. My kids refer to the dogs as "the poopers" which is a little annoying but actually kind of accurate so I can't really correct them over it. I think I am more prone to giving them annoying nicknames or calling them weird things than anyone else in my household!


I have to admit, the belgian groenendael does look like a GSD a bit, and in my opinion, the fila looks like a mastif! O have never heard of either breed, but both are beatiful!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

having a long haired shepherd people sometimes ask if it is a Belgian Shepherd (nice guessing but no). My gal-dog has a high pitched "play with me" call that pierces. I call her the "Mouth of Waldorf" (the town I'm in). I bet the neighbors have a name that isn't quite so nice.


----------



## Pleasant_Guy (May 31, 2010)

My teenage niece was barked at by my female GSD - Reva. 
Since being barked at for too abruptly approaching Reva - my niece now calls her: Satan.


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

My dad calls Halsey a hemorrhoid... He would call my last dog by nicknames and she responded to them. I don't particularly like that. I've had people assume she was a Husky and ask to pet her, that is a no.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

DH will sometimes affectionately call our boy "Stinky". I don't know why as I think he smells great! No really, I love burying my nose in his neck. .


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Everyone calls Gandalf a wolf. It was really funny at first.... until the vets we went to started asking us to please stop taking our wolf to the clinic and that we need to take him to a wildlife specialist vet at the zoo. I kid you not, I even gave them his folder containing his pedigree and photo on the front of his parents. Tamest freaking wolf I've ever seen ?.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Yup definitely not a wolf. Wolves don't wear bells.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I had a dog named Gia and put up with g-g-g-gia and gia-pet for 13yrs. I don’t allow my boys to be called anything except for the names I give them. Even then, you should be a close friend.

T
Tilds 
T-boy
Tilly
Teebs 
Son
- - -
Keys
Key Key
Keeks 
Kid

They also respond to “boys” and “you guys”


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Hazel GSD said:


> Hey everyone! Just thought it would be fun to see what names people call you dog that you really don't like. Here are a few if my own! Hazel is a GSD/Belgian Malinois (mal-in-wa) cross so that's why the names have "Belgian" in them
> #1: Belgian waffle
> #2: Dumb Belgian(creative, right? That's one is from my brother?)
> #3: Melon-wa
> ...


strange people would ever know your dog is 1/2 mal. i don't think i ever met someone that even knew what a 100% mal is.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

I don't let people call my dogs names I don't like. The first time they do it, I remind them of the dog's name. If they don't get the message, they're not allowed around the dog. I find it demeaning and disrespectful to my dog and to me. That said, close friends can and do use affectionate nicknames that they hear me use and that's fine. 

Aly


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Oh wow, a lot of people are not pleased by nicknames lol. My dog gets called a lot of nickname by my friends and family.

Osho
Oshi
Ochean
Oceano
Big boy
Cookie boy
Osyong
Little O
Oush

I don't mind at all, I think it's a sign of affection. I find it cute, even though some of the nicknames are ugly hahhah. My dog knows his name anyways. So no worries there.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

scarfish said:


> strange people would ever know your dog is 1/2 mal. i don't think i ever met someone that even knew what a 100% mal is.


Well I imagine in most cases s/he tells them... then the nicknames begin.


----------



## Hazel GSD (Jun 26, 2018)

car2ner said:


> having a long haired shepherd people sometimes ask if it is a Belgian Shepherd (nice guessing but no). My gal-dog has a high pitched "play with me" call that pierces. I call her the "Mouth of Waldorf" (the town I'm in). I bet the neighbors have a name that isn't quite so nice.


Aww.. such creative nicknames! The best I came up with for Hazel is "Haze-craze". I know, I lack the skills


----------



## Hazel GSD (Jun 26, 2018)

Mareesey said:


> My dad calls Halsey a hemorrhoid... He would call my last dog by nicknames and she responded to them. I don't particularly like that. I've had people assume she was a Husky and ask to pet her, that is a no.


Hazel responds to anything said in a high pitched exited voice


----------



## Hazel GSD (Jun 26, 2018)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> Everyone calls Gandalf a wolf. It was really funny at first.... until the vets we went to started asking us to please stop taking our wolf to the clinic and that we need to take him to a wildlife specialist vet at the zoo. I kid you not, I even gave them his folder containing his pedigree and photo on the front of his parents. Tamest freaking wolf I've ever seen ?.


Sometimes I wonder about our vets?


----------



## Hazel GSD (Jun 26, 2018)

Aly said:


> I don't let people call my dogs names I don't like. The first time they do it, I remind them of the dog's name. If they don't get the message, they're not allowed around the dog. I find it demeaning and disrespectful to my dog and to me. That said, close friends can and do use affectionate nicknames that they hear me use and that's fine.
> 
> Aly


I think it's ok for them to call then nicknames, it's just a bit annoying sometimes!


----------



## Hazel GSD (Jun 26, 2018)

scarfish said:


> Hazel GSD said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone! Just thought it would be fun to see what names people call you dog that you really don't like. Here are a few if my own! Hazel is a GSD/Belgian Malinois (mal-in-wa) cross so that's why the names have "Belgian" in them
> ...


I usually have to tell them and they are pretty much clueless on what it is! My brother started that way, and then the nicknames started rolling in.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Hmm...I don't have many nicknames that come to mind for Katsu...but my Shiba Inu, Kalbi, gets lots of nicknames. some slightly bother me, others not so much.


Katsu's list of nicknames are as follows. I do tend to call her other things when she's pushy...
Cat Soup
Kitty
Puppy


Kalbi - the first three are obvious nicknames for a Shiba thanks to the meme. Those are the ones I'm not too fond of they feel overused and unoriginal.
Doggo
Doge
Pupper
Digus/Dangus
Old Man - I call him this most. He's 3 but acts like he's 13. Really lazy dog
Fat Kalbert - he's slightly overweight and has been on a diet since he was 6 months old.
Kalbert


----------



## Kairo's Dad (Jul 4, 2018)

I thought my wife was affectionately calling Kairo, "Annoying" for the past few months. Turns out she was talking to me the whole time...


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

My big-boy's family name is Patton. My daughter threatened to call him Patty-cakes. I told her, "don't you dare" but he responds so well I can't even get annoyed by it. My gal-dog's name is Chief and everyone ends up calling her Chiefie-girl or Chiefie-Weefie. So maybe she knows when she hear just a plain crisp clear "Chief" it is time to pay attention! That means time to follow directions!


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Hazel GSD said:


> I think it's ok for them to call then nicknames, it's just a bit annoying sometimes!


Well then, perhaps you might wish to change the title of this thread. 




Aly


----------



## Hazel GSD (Jun 26, 2018)

Aly said:


> Hazel GSD said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's ok for them to call then nicknames, it's just a bit annoying sometimes!
> ...


True? maybe I will


----------



## Hazel GSD (Jun 26, 2018)

Kairo's Dad said:


> I thought my wife was affectionately calling Kairo, "Annoying" for the past few months. Turns out she was talking to me the whole time...


?


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

I give my dogs nicknames, it's usually get gets them playful, and excited. When they hear their name clearly, it means "at attention". 
The ones that annoy me are usually the ones I don't ever give my dogs. 
My fiance thought it was funny to call Sitka, "****ka" when he was being a ornery. I hated it, and it stopped when thebkids started repeating it. ?His other nicknames include, "big lug", "dingus kahn", "goofball", and "monster" or "beastie".
Ruger, my husky mix gets called "Ruger dude" or just "dude".
My old girl gets called "harli" because "Harliquinn" is just too much, I guess. The only one that bothers me with her is when my dad calls her "Ed", like the dumb hyena on Lion King. She responds, and I hate it. 
Ruger and Sitka also respond to "boys". They probably believe their names are "boys, not in the house" or "boys, knock it off" or "boys, leave the cat alone." ?


----------



## Catjpowell91 (May 5, 2016)

Ok we don't have many nicknames for our dogs but I'll list them below and who calls them that lol

Beau 1.5 yo male black and red gsd:
Bobo(pretty much everyone)
Be-yay Be-yay (hubby when wrastling)
Beau-c-fious or Beau-suff like joseph(hubby and I when playing)
Meatloaf (by my mom lol)

Blitz 4 month old(ish) male black and red sable gsd:
Blitzie (everyone)
Blitzen (hubby when wrastling... seeing a trend?lol)
Puddles (my mom cause he's MOSTLY house trained lol)
And last but not least my daughter has trouble with her L's (she's 3) so when she says his name it sounds like b!tc#....i can't tell you how funny it is when she says "that's a good Blitz" ???

The nicknames(well really questions)they have that I HATE is "nice" or "viscious" or "killer" as in are they nice/visciois or hey killer...people around here are only used to the stigma that gsds are these killing machines... drives me nuts! My boys are the sweetest gsds you will ever meet (but i know I'm biased) and it highly upsets me when someone makes the assumption they are otherwise and doesn't even give them a chance to prove them wrong......


----------



## asibley (Jul 19, 2017)

killer

get that one constantly in Chicago.


----------

